# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight replacing ASP.NET?

## chris128

OK so im going to need to (at some point) create a web front end for my current project. Currently the only presentation layer I will have is a WPF desktop application but I will need something web based as well fairly soon so I'm considering the relevant options.
I assumed I would have to learn ASP.NET (something im not very keen on doing after my encounters with ASP.NET so far have left me frustrated and confused) but then it occurred to me that Silverlight could be an alternative, and a much prettier one at that.

So, having never used Silverlight before, I just wondered if anyone had any comments on how suitable it is for a business application (as opposed to just making a nice looking website, which is all ive seen it used for so far) that needs to work with databases and class libraries etc?

EDIT: Found this silverlight application which makes me think line of business apps in silverlight are very much possible: http://weblogs.asp.net/blogs/lduveau...b2ba5bd58e.png

EDIT EDIT: woah and this http://bankdemo.infusion.com/

----------


## DeanMc

I don't think silverlight was ever made to replace ASP.NET but rather to co exist peacefully with it. Giving your experience I would suggest for you to use silverlight for your applications as it will be a more natural transition. Also a very important point is that the tools you use are only as good as your knowledge of them!

----------


## mendhak

A blogger will always hype what they're talking about.  Take their 'advice' with a truckload of salt.

Silverlight is a Flash competitor.  MS will tell you it isn't, for political reasons.  But it is.  It just happens to use the .NET framework to do it. The point of ASP.NET (and its appeal) is reach - you don't need the .NET framework to look at a website made in ASP.NET.  Silverlight only exists to make the user experience a richer one, but it'll work only if you know your target audience (example: balding middle-aged men who have .NET framework installed).  So it'd be good on an intranet or a 'fun'/gimmick website, but you wouldn't use it for something like facebook, theregister.co.uk, etc.

----------


## chris128

Hmm I dunno, Im no flash expert but I dont think Flash has anywhere near the same sort of data services as Silverlight. Can flash execute methods in WCF services (or the non MS equivelant) and use databinding etc? at the same time, Silverlight has nowhere near the same amount of animation functionality as Flash... which is why I dont think they are direct competitors at all.

Anyway  :Smilie:  I am planning to use this in an intranet scenario so I guess I can still use Silverlight. Bit shocked at some of the things Silverlight (even version 3) doesnt support though... printing for example

----------


## mendhak

I'm sure flash can call a web service if required - a WCF service will simply expose a SOAP interface which most languages/technologies these days can understand.  It's a simple HTTP POST and response.

Didn't know about the printing thing though, that's a shocker if it's true.  I of course added the "if it's true" bit just in case you're wrong, so I am exculpated.

----------


## chris128

Here's one of many responses from a silverlight dev team member on a forum:
"Printing support is a high priority for us, but unfortunately we’re not able to support it in the SL3 timeframe. We will be adding it to a future release."
(that particular one was taken from: http://silverlight.net/forums/t/85530.aspx)

----------


## Arrow_Raider

You may be able to create an xps document and print that. For intranet sites, silverlight should be fine. But for internet, remember that silverlight only works on windows and mac. It doesn't work on linux (yet?) and mobile devices.

----------

